# Schweizer Konsumenten Ring (Gewinnbimmelmafia)



## Krennz (2 Januar 2010)

Hi

hatte heute nen Anruf mit unterdrückter Nummer eines Herrn xyz des Schweizer Konsumenten Ring. Sitzen Sie gerade?
Nein ich stehe. Sie sind einer der für einen Gewinn vorgesehenen Leute. Darauf hin wurde ich etwas unflätig und meinte nur er solle mal unter Krennz gogglen, dann wüsste er mit wem er es zu tun hat. Er legte auf.

Habe dann selber gegooglet und siehe da, eine nicht existente Firma will einen nicht existenten Gewinn an existente User vertickern um an die Kontodaten zu kommen.

Also Finger weg, auflegen

Wenn dubiose Abbuchungen vorgenommen wurden meine Bank bitten dies zurückzubuchen und der abbuchenden Bank mitzuteilen, dass hier keine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt wurde.

Grüsse  Klaus


----------

